# Light Fixture Question



## Jacob Patterson (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently purchased 2 100w HPS Medium Base bulbs. I would like to start using them in my tent asap however, I would like to know how to hook them up. Such as what parts I would need or what not to build my own ballast. Whatever the options I'm hoping they're all FIRE SAFE. Thanks for the help folks! Stay medicated!


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 5, 2013)

is that a typo? 100watt? 

not sure what you mean by medium base as well. grow bulbs have a mogul base. 

google "wire a light socket"


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, thanks for stopping by legallyflying. Yea you read it right, 2 x 100w Medium Based HPS Replacement bulbs. I looked them up they're for an outside security light. However, I was wondering if anyone here could school me on hooking them up to where they hang vertically. Again thanks for stopping by. I appreciate any help!



legallyflying said:


> is that a typo? 100watt?
> 
> not sure what you mean by medium base as well. grow bulbs have a mogul base.
> 
> google "wire a light socket"


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 5, 2013)

Buy a vertical reflector and cord set.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 5, 2013)

^ no no no, its not a mogul base. I would need a picture of the base you have in order to tell you how to hook it up but its pretty easy really. black to one side, white to the other, and then green to the ground. done.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 5, 2013)

Jacob Patterson said:


> Hey, thanks for stopping by legallyflying. Yea you read it right, 2 x 100w Medium Based HPS Replacement bulbs. I looked them up they're for an outside security light. However, I was wondering if anyone here could school me on hooking them up to where they hang vertically. Again thanks for stopping by. I appreciate any help!


...yeah man, that bulb is gonna need a ballast which is almost certainly built into the fixture that bulb is meant for, ...what you'd have to do is buy one of those fixtures and either use it as it is out of the box or you'd have to dismantle it so you could extend the cord between the ballast components and the socket the bulb actually screws into, ...this enables you to remote the ballast and the heat it generates outside your growspace.

here's a link to my first flower box where i document the modding of 2x 150wattHPS fixtures and while these are 150s, the wiring will be exactly the same. 

justanother stealth, DIY, 2x 150 HPS bud box, ...bozo style!

  

...this last one shows one of the two original fixtures on the left and the two boxes i'd originally planned on mounting the components into, above you can see i eventually decided to use something else.



peace, bozo


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 6, 2013)

id rather run 200w cfl over 200w hps.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jan 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> id rather run 200w cfl over 200w hps.


Really! You should read up on intensity and penatration because come on now... comparing hids to cfl's? CFL'S are great for growing but when compared to HID's, they really fall short.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> id rather run 200w cfl over 200w hps.


...as someone who has run both i'd suggest to you that you'd be losing out if you took that direction as HPS will *always* beat CFL, watt for watt.

...where CFLs come out on top is in how cheap they are to get started with and how versatile they are in the spectrum you can deliver, but for intensity, HPS wins the contest, hands down.

peace, bozo


----------



## tibberous (Jan 7, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> Buy a vertical reflector and cord set.


And a 600 watt bulb.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 7, 2013)

yeah i would pick up something like this 

http://www.amazon.com/Robertson-BLU0100A04-BLU0100A04900-core-ballast/dp/B0085BAY4I/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357575959&sr=8-4&keywords=100w+HPS+ballast

by the time you buy 2 of these and the bulbs you prob could have went with a 600w dimmable like this one and got a nice cool tube, 2 bulbs, timer and hangers. 

http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1357576045&sr=8-6&keywords=600w+apollo

i have been using this apollo brand for a few months now and it seems to work well. also comes with a 3 year warranty on ballast and a 1 year warranty on bulbs...not too shabby for the price.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 7, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Really! You should read up on intensity and penatration because come on now... comparing hids to cfl's? CFL'S are great for growing but when compared to HID's, they really fall short.





justanotherbozo said:


> ...as someone who has run both i'd suggest to you that you'd be losing out if you took that direction as HPS will *always* beat CFL, watt for watt.
> 
> ...where CFLs come out on top is in how cheap they are to get started with and how versatile they are in the spectrum you can deliver, but for intensity, HPS wins the contest, hands down.
> 
> peace, bozo


bwhahahahaahaha.....


i can prove to youi mathematically you can be more efficient growth wise with 100w of cfl than 100w of hps. HID do not really become more effective(intensity wise) than cfl till your at the 150w range. just because he has x2 100w doesnt mean shit his penetration will be about the same as with fluoro but less coverage, less par, and more heat. i would never waste my time with any HID under 150w


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> bwhahahahaahaha.....
> 
> 
> i can prove to youi mathematically you can be more efficient growth wise with 100w of cfl than 100w of hps. HID do not really become more effective(intensity wise) than cfl till your at the 150w range. just because he has x2 100w doesnt mean shit his penetration will be about the same as with fluoro but less coverage, less par, and more heat. i would never waste my time with any HID under 150w




I wouldn't mind seeing the math behind that statement. It is my understanding that in terms of lumens/watt, HID bulbs always kill CFL and T5's. I love my T'5 bank for starting out plants but after they get a 1' tall or so I can't wait to get them under a proper HID.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 7, 2013)

saved me some explaining, but i found this so i didnt have to type it all out. its rather a complicated subject.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=105515


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jan 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> bwhahahahaahaha.....
> 
> 
> i can prove to youi mathematically you can be more efficient growth wise with 100w of cfl than 100w of hps. HID do not really become more effective(intensity wise) than cfl till your at the 150w range. just because he has x2 100w doesnt mean shit his penetration will be about the same as with fluoro but less coverage, less par, and more heat. i would never waste my time with any HID under 150w


And staticially I can prove you a MORON also...(which you prolly aren't)... but that prooves my point. Math...like staticis can show many different outcomes, just depends who's doin the thinkin.

I would put my money on the in-efficient, fragile, hot, ballast toten HPS without question.

Mathematical Engineer Maybe?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 7, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> And staticially I can prove you a MORON also...(which you prolly aren't)... but that prooves my point. Math...like staticis can show many different outcomes, just depends who's doin the thinkin.
> 
> I would put my money on the in-efficient, fragile, hot, ballast toten HPS without question.
> 
> Mathematical Engineer Maybe?


its all relative to perspective, i have to agree

no not a math person just see the big picture of things, i value efficiency very highly.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> bwhahahahaahaha.....
> 
> 
> i can prove to youi mathematically you can be more efficient growth wise with 100w of cfl than 100w of hps. HID do not really become more effective(intensity wise) than cfl till your at the 150w range. just because he has x2 100w doesnt mean shit his penetration will be about the same as with fluoro but less coverage, less par, and more heat. i would never waste my time with any HID under 150w


150watts of HPS will outperform 150watts of CFL all day long, despite whatever 'research' you think you've done, or how loud you giggle, ...and i speak from experience because i grew under nothing but CFLs for nearly 2 years before i upgraded to HPS and i've been growing now under HPS for more than double that time, ...believe me, if CFLs had been better i'd have had no problem going back to them!



polyarcturus said:


> saved me some explaining, but i found this so i didnt have to type it all out. its rather a complicated subject.
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=105515


lol, here's another of Quazi's threads that seems to suggest he prefers HPS as well.

150w HPS Cabinet by Quazi

peace, bozo


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 7, 2013)

once again... i myslef pointed out the difference in efficiency occurs at 150w single source of light. vs 150w cfl.

but the whole point is he wants to use 100W HPS, his single source of 100W are less efficient than x4 23w sources, closer, more coverage and more in spectrum.

now if he said i have a x2 150w bulbs i might change my tune because that single source is much more powerful an efficient at covering a space than x6 23w cfls. the difference is those 50w that 50w in hps terms is when the penetration advantage really begins to add up.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 7, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> once again... i myslef pointed out the difference in efficiency occurs at 150w single source of light. vs 150w cfl.
> 
> but the whole point is he wants to use 100W HPS, his single source of 100W are less efficient than x4 23w sources, closer, more coverage and more in spectrum.
> 
> now if he said i have a x2 150w bulbs i might change my tune because that single source is much more powerful an efficient at covering a space than x6 23w cfls. the difference is those 50w that 50w in hps terms is when the penetration advantage really begins to add up.


...no man, i disagree, a single watt of HPS light will always be more intense and therefore penetrate more deeply into a canopy than a single watt of CFL light.

...so 1watt HPS to 1watt CFL, 100watt HPS to 100watt CFL, 150watt HPS to 150watt CFL, it doesn't matter, the HPS wins every time.

bozo


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 8, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...no man, i disagree, a single watt of HPS light will always be more intense and therefore penetrate more deeply into a canopy than a single watt of CFL light.
> 
> ...so 1watt HPS to 1watt CFL, 100watt HPS to 100watt CFL, 150watt HPS to 150watt CFL, it doesn't matter, the HPS wins every time.
> 
> bozo


you right.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 8, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> you right.


...i know.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2013)

If I did a grow with 2 100w hps bulbs or 8 23w cfl's.......I KNOW which one would be better.peace


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 8, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> If I did a grow with 2 100w hps bulbs or 8 23w cfl's.......I KNOW which one would be better.peace


which one? lol



i got x4 23w 5000k cfl in a tote right now for flowering males, its empty ATM ill put a clone in there to hermie and 12/12 it see what kind of yield i can get.(well its gonna be x3 23w and x1 23w 10% uvb bulb which is more like a 6500k) first i got to make some carbon filter adaptations to it.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 8, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...i know.


i know, that you know that i know, you right.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 8, 2013)

...i'm not a noob nor am i new to CFLs, ...and i'm not saying you can't grow quality buds with CFLs, ...what i *am* saying is you can grow MORE quality bud with HPS light than you can with an equal wattage of CFL light, ...it's just a fact, that's all.

   

   

peace, bozo


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2013)

We know what you got BOZO.....just saying 100w,200w, even 250w hids....waste of time and money........imo....cfl's are much cheaper and efficient(light,heat) and I could get equal or better yeilds than using equal wattage hid's..........Im not talking 1000w hps vs. 1000W cfl we know how that fight will end.....just lower wattage for micro,smaller or closet grows.peace


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 8, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> We know what you got BOZO.....just saying 100w,200w, even 250w hids....waste of time and money........imo....cfl's are much cheaper and efficient(light,heat) and I could get equal or better yeilds than using equal wattage hid's..........Im not talking 1000w hps vs. 1000W cfl we know how that fight will end.....just lower wattage for micro,smaller or closet grows.peace


...you're wrong bro, HID will always be more intense, watt for watt, than CFL, ...it's just a fact man, and it doesn't matter if you're talking about a 70watt HPS against 2x 35watt CFLs or a 400watt HPS against 8x 26watt CFLs, the HPS will ALWAYS win, ...ALWAYS.

btw, something you seem unaware of is the fact that CFLs actually run HOTTER than HPS, watt for watt. ...the *real* advantages to CFLs are that they are cheap to get started with, you can add watts as you can afford them, you spread the light and heat more evenly over the canopy and, because you use multiple bulbs, you can tweak the spectrum of light you deliver to your plants, ...but, being that they aren't very intense, you *must* grow short plants to get the most from them.

bozo


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...you're wrong bro, HID will always be more intense, watt for watt, than CFL, ...it's just a fact man, and it doesn't matter if you're talking about a 70watt HPS against 2x 35watt CFLs or a 400watt HPS against 8x 26watt CFLs, the HPS will ALWAYS win, ...ALWAYS.
> 
> btw, something you seem unaware of is the fact that CFLs actually run HOTTER than HPS, watt for watt. ...the *real* advantages to CFLs are that they are cheap to get started with, you can add watts as you can afford them, you spread the light and heat more evenly over the canopy and, because you use multiple bulbs, you can tweak the spectrum of light you deliver to your plants, ...but, being that they aren't very intense, you *must* grow short plants to get the most from them.
> 
> bozo


DUDE!!!!!! quit telling me im wrong! This thread and the other one......I never said anything that can be proven wrong...........4100k's are useless......wait you can use them for shop lights and clone/seedlings light....like everyone else....my bad.peace


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 8, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> DUDE!!!!!! quit telling me im wrong! This thread and the other one......I never said anything that can be proven wrong...........4100k's are useless......wait you can use them for shop lights and clone/seedlings light....like everyone else....my bad.peace


...lol, DUDE, you're wrong, lol. ...you're wrong about 4100Kelvin and you're wrong about CFLs versus HPS, ...and i've provided the links to allow you to learn the error of your ways, ...and you've chosen not to avail yourself of those links and rather to argue, ...which is maybe the most serious wrong you are guilty of because it is holding you back from learning new things, ...you already know everything, why should you bother trying to learn anything new? ...lol.

"my mind is made up, don't confuse me with the facts!"

bozo


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...lol, DUDE, you're wrong, lol. ...you're wrong about 4100Kelvin and you're wrong about CFLs versus HPS, ...and i've provided the links to allow you to learn the error of your ways, ...and you've chosen not to avail yourself of those links and rather to argue, ...which is maybe the most serious wrong you are guilty of because it is holding you back from learning new things, ...you already know everything, why should you bother trying to learn anything new? ...lol.
> 
> "my mind is made up, don't confuse me with the facts!
> 
> bozo


What "new things" are you speaking of..................


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for backing me up bigger... but just let it go, he seems to think he has this penetration, over coverage and spectrum thing figured out.
4100k hahaa now thats a joke, id say that is the WORST fluoro color spectrum you could buy for growing plants.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 8, 2013)

...lol, to each his own.


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Jan 10, 2013)

Good debate! Lol, so I bought a sweet air cooled 600w hood from a buddy for dirt cheap. Came with a magnetic 600w HPS ballast. Opinions on ballast? Magnetic vs digital? I will now be running a 4'9"x4'9"x6'7" tent w/ 600w HPS air cooled for flowering and a 2'x4'x5' tent w/ 250w CFLs Blue spectrum for veg. I will post pics when I start my grow thread. Thanks for the knowledge! Stay medicated!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 10, 2013)

EM ballasts are just fine. Plus MUCH less EMI/RFI compared to digitals so WiFi interference is much less. All three of my HIDs are EM.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 10, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> EM ballasts are just fine. Plus MUCH less EMI/RFI compared to digitals so WiFi interference is much less. All three of my HIDs are EM.


...they are also very reliable and easy to work on if one of them shits the bed.

peace, bozo


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 10, 2013)

i third that those statemenmts.


----------

